
Build APKs on Android devices with Termux - app4soft
https://github.com/BuildAPKs/buildAPKs
======
Sirikon
Tired: Distribute on Google Play

Wired: Distribute on F-Droid

Enlightened: make && make install

------
giancarlostoro
Termux is amazing. I have coded up Python and Go basic web services to test it
out. Then opened localhost and they work. Heck I did it with Emacs and a
bluetooth keyboard.

~~~
smitty1e
The downcheck for my old eyes was the tiny font.

~~~
PostOnce
you can zoom in / out with pinch like other apps

You can fit 5 fairly large-font lines or 4 huge-font lines with the phone
sideways (for the big keyboard).

I like hackin' on it with a bluetooth keyboard so the whole phone display is
my terminal -- if I could just find my ideal folding keyboard, or perhaps one
of those recent sliding-keyboard revival phones

~~~
bogle
I like the iClever Wireless Folding Keyboard - mini version. It's tiny and
easy to carry with a phone. You need to be a little more careful with where
some keys are.

------
jmiskovic
Not applicable for general Android programming, but I had lots of fun with
LÖVE for Android. It's a port of 2D gaming library for Lua language. The API
is really well designed and simple to remember.

The app can can open and interpret source files (and fonts, sprites,
sounds...) from internal memory. You could build everything from scratch on
the phone without PC. Text editing is a pain, so I used it mainly to tweak
constants and fix bugs.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.love2d.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.love2d.android)

~~~
andai
Re: text editing is a pain on mobile

I've briefly been without a usable computer (but with several usable phones) a
couple times recently, and attempted to use Android or iOS for development.
The result was that I learned to do everything on the command line, and I
learned to use vim. Thankfully I have a working computer again, but I doubt if
I ever would have put in the effort to learn things the hard (but better) way
otherwise.

------
swiley
I wish ish could make ipks.

Heh I wish there was any decent way to make ipks without _buying a Macintosh._

------
panpanna
Note that this has actually been used by people developing Android and web
apps on Chromebook. See for example

[https://dev.to/petermbenjamin/a-minimal-chromebook-setup-
for...](https://dev.to/petermbenjamin/a-minimal-chromebook-setup-for-
development--hacking-5292)

(Nowadays chromeos has native support for it)

------
zeandcode
With termux I could run some useful commands in linux without need to open my
laptop

------
bitwize
Enjoy it while it lasts, folks. Google policies forbid running of binaries
that did not come from the original app APK or a Google Play download, and
these are enforced with SELinux policies. I think recent Termux releases get
around this with ptrace-based chicanery, but Google can and probably will plug
that hole in a later release.

~~~
jeroenhd
Honestly that doesn't sound like a terrible idea. It sucks for the tiny
minority of people doing development on their phones but let's face it, most
apps running binaries from the Internet really shouldn't. The only reason a
"normal" app would do this is to work around the AV scanning that Google does.

I don't think Google should add permissions or warnings for this either as
that doesn't help because people are clicking through warnings already.

Too bad termux will fall victim to this. Hopefully some of the Magisk / Xposed
folk will find a workaround that will allow specific apps to execute binaries
again so that Termux will work for those that rely on it.

~~~
zeveb
> I don't think Google should add permissions or warnings for this either

When I buy a phone, it's _my_ phone. Not Google's, not Apple's, not anyone
else's: it's _mine_. And I have a fundamental human right to run any software
on _my_ property that I wish.

It's one thing for Google to impose limitations on what apps available from
the Play Store may do: I may always sideload anything I wish. But to impose
limitations on what sideloaded apps may do is unconscionable.

Freedom _matters_.

~~~
bitwize
To paraphrase another hackernews: Freedom is nice, but it comes with tradeoffs
that for whatever reason buyers aren't willing to make right now.

A restricted platform provides security guarantees that total freedom _cannot_
provide, No matter what kind of magic incantation the OS vendor hides the "I
know what I'm doing, let me run what I want on my own device" mode behind,
some normie end-user schlub is going to find it on the internet as part of a
malware author's instructions to download pirated video or games and get
infected. Multiply that by a few thousand or million and that's a big black
eye for Android the platform. That's a chunk of total Android devices infected
with malware that iOS just doesn't have. Why? Because Apple did the smart
thing and locked everything down from the beginning.

So yes, for Android the openness genie is going back into the bottle. Get used
to it. In the current environment of billions of always-on, always-networked
devices, we can't afford to let them all run arbitrary code. You are free to
purchase a phone whose vendor respects your freedom, but those are niche items
and likely to get rarer.

------
zoobab
Cross-compilation has been a nightmare since the beginning.

------
zoobab
Termux does not support old versions of Android, which I don't understand,
because at the end, it's about sending an armv7 binary in the processor.

------
paride5745
Countdown for AUR for Android?

------
reneberlin
Inception ;)

------
iameli
*Android

